# Sämtliche Video-Codecs entfernen



## zeromancer (3. November 2003)

Hi Spezis!

Ich habe ein massives Problem:
In der ganzen Zeit, in der mein WinXP Pro super läuft, habe ich diverse Player (WM9, DivX, VideoLAN) und damit auch etliche Codecs installiert - mit dem Erfolg, dass ich nun weder DivX AVI noch irgendwelche MPG Filme abspielen kann.

Nun die Frage: habe ich irgendeine Chance, ALLE Codecs zu entfernen mit dem Ziel, gezielt den einen oder anderen Player (nebst Codec) wieder sauber draufzuinstallieren?

Es ist wirklich lästig, denn einige hier posten Videos zu ihren Fragen, und ich kann nicht wirklich helfen, weil ich das Problem buchstäblich nicht sehen kann.

Danke für Eure Hinweise


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. November 2003)

Theoretisch ja, zumindest funktioniert die unter Win 95, 98 , 98 II und Me, sowie eingeschränkt unter NT 4.0:

Geh mal in der Sytemsteuerung unter Multimedia dort Registerkarte Geräte:

Wenn Du einen Rechtsklick auf die Codecs machst und dort die Eigenschaften aufrufst, kanst Du eizelne Codecs vom System entfernen!

-ohne Gewährleistung - ( ich empfehle vorher ein Backup und/oder Systemwiederherstellungspunkt.... )


----------



## zeromancer (3. November 2003)

Hallo, Nachtschwärmer 

Tja dort habe ich schon gekuckt - aber sind das auch wirklich alle FILES, die ich damit entferne? Es ist ja so, dass es zig Codecs für ein und dasselbe Format gibt - nicht jeder DivX ist wie der andere. Ich hätte gerne einen total sauberen Stand. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mal den WM9 neu installier - ok, in diesem speziellen Fall nützt das nichts, da es wohl ein DivX Video ist, welches aber nicht mal vom DivX-Player selbst gespielt wird.
Oder sagen wir besser: kein Bild, denn der Ton war und ist immer tip top...

Gut, danke erst mal für Deine nächtliche Mühe ;-)


----------



## Erpel (3. November 2003)

Mit dem Programm G-Spot kannst du neben Informationen zu den in einem Video verwendeten Codecs auch die Installierten Codecs und die Dazugehörigen Dateien finden. Wenn du magst, kannst du anhand dieser Liste die Dateien löschen.


----------



## zeromancer (3. November 2003)

ui klasse, nettes prog, bissl chaotisch, aber man sieht wenigstens die dll's 

DANKE SEHR!

NACHTRAG:

Hat sich übrigens von selbst erledigt, war mein Fehler:
Hatte sowohl den TFT als auch den externen VGA -Ausgang aktiv - dann kann man nicht interlacen...  

Sorry für Eure Mühe ;-)


----------

